# Fake Elsan Blue



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

Just been reading in one of my regular mags that counterfeit five litre bottles of Elsan toilet fluid have been sold at some exhibition and shows ,the bottles contain blue water bear in mind Elsan only make two and four litre bottles, the fake ones are sold as cash only deals at shows. so buy from reputable dealers, shops ,so you get a genuine product.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

How do these dodgy dealers get access to the shows?

Is there no quality check done by the organisers - or are they just looking to fill their list of exhibitors/sell all the pitches?

Cheers

Dave (got the blues now...)


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*blue toilet stuff*

I bought a 1gall unmarked can off a guy driving around the camping area at Peterbourgh show this year didnt smell like the normal chemical but worked ok i think! dyed my loo blue tho.but it was a bargain .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: blue toilet stuff*



jeffro said:


> I bought a 1gall unmarked can off a guy driving around the camping area at Peterbourgh show this year didnt smell like the normal chemical but worked ok i think! dyed my loo blue tho.but it was a bargain .


you're joking of course? didn't any of the warning signs that you pointed out ring any alarm bells? 
"it was a bargain"
"worked ok I think"
"unmarked can"

:roll:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*blue stuff*

no once you get the taste its fine but it does turn the glass blue i mean bowl!


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

HarleyDave said:


> How do these dodgy dealers get access to the shows?
> 
> Is there no quality check done by the organisers - or are they just looking to fill their list of exhibitors/sell all the pitches?
> 
> ...


Don't think the organisers are going to go around all their traders checking on their Blue or anything else unless someone complains .


----------

